# Antibiotics In Livestock: Effect On Human Health



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah I know, I should give up meat and become a vegetarian. Then I'll have to deal with pesticide laden veggies only!

I bring up this subject due to the fact that I am currently fighting a nasty sinus infection. I've been on antibiotics for a week now, but I'm still feeling like crap. I am not one of these ninnies who runs to the doctor begging for medication every time I get a sniffle. This is only my second sinus infection in 6 years. But I had a difficult time getting over the last infection and went through three different antibiotics.

So is the prevalence of antibiotics in the food source having an effect on human health? I haven't read any studies, but I've been hearing about this in the news from time to time.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

http://journals.cambridge.org/download.php?file=%2FNRR%2FNRR13_02%2FS0954422400000767a.pdf&code=e9054d5e8a82d481a467b20ce538f628



> It is difficult to justify the use of potentially-valuableantibiotics as growth-promotant agents, and long-term use of antibiotics for prevention of​disease clearly contributes to the antibiotic-resistance problem.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That appears to be a bad link.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Curse those non-adhering patients! Don't they realise that their actions create antibiotics-resistant bacteria and drug design is extremely costly!

Oh, I hope you get well soon, and I'd like to remind you to tell your physician your sinus infection history if you haven't already. He may design a new treatment regime for you.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I used to get sinus infections most every year. There is a steroid treatment that worked better for me than antibiotics.

If you Google search you will find recent articles on the subject of your post. Yes, strep is making a comeback, and livestock antibiotic use has been blamed.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I may have to find a different GP practice. The office I've been going to is as busy as Grand Central Station, and I suspect the doctors are over worked and not giving patients the best care.


----------

